# Redfish and likely record Fat Snook in Miami Dade!



## juanmlopez2129 (Sep 17, 2012)

Got a call from my friend about going fishing on all Hallows eve. I got ready and off we went. Headed to one my choice "secret" spots armed with a pink jig and about 4 dozen live shrimp. When we arrived we noticed the tide was going the wrong way, however it seemed to be slowing down, so I figured we would wait it out. I started working the jig and got a myriad of ladyfish. My buddy mike did the same, while we waited out the tide. We finally got tired of catching ladies so went to a trollrite and live shrimp to work the bottom for snook etc. 

Within 10 to 15 minutes we had landed a total of 4 snook, two small common snook, one fish I estimate right at 40", perhaps a little over and I ended up getting a fat snook that as we both held it felt well over the world record 10 lbs atm. Unfortunately I did not have a scale and would never kill a fish just for that, thus I am content to think it may have been and moved on! 

As we were running low on shrimp from a few fish we never saw that pulled plenty of line I began working my pink jig again... The tide had begun to go the other way VERY slowly, however it was quick enough now to allow my jig to bounce the bottom going out. I felt a slight tap and set the hook! The fish began fighting like a snapper and I figured that is what I had... But boy, was I in for a surprise! Up comes a redfish! A beautiful Dade Specimen! Our 4th in as many days! I was stocked! Took a quick picture and back in the drink it went. I couldn't believe that we managed to catch another one... This time on an artificial! Fish have amazing senses! Either way, we kept on fishing till the shrimp ran out and ended up getting a few more fish including Jacks, a small black drum and multiple snapper... Mike ended the night with the shrimp before the last being a BIG run peeling drag that spit the hook out after a bit, we both wanted to see the fish, however we felt quite happy with the evening's adventures! 

The fish are chewing! Get out there and get em!!!


































-swordfish


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The longer you admire it - the heavier it becomes ;D

Congrats on the great day on the water.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.snookfoundation.org/news/release/276-species-of-snook.html

Check this link out it may be a large scale fat snook


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2012)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

It looks like a small scaled, and around 7-8lbs. Nonetheless, some very nice snook.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Freaky docklights....


----------

